# Handguns Of Your Dreams Forum



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Well guys its time for showing off more of your favorite tools. Hand guns are a vital tool in my home I would like to see what your looking towards before they come to take them away.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Maybe a SAW, aka M249? I can mount it on a Table, and tell them it is just a Table saw….


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I cut this one down in 1976 or '77. Checked with every law enforcement and federal agency I could find in the phone book back then. and Yep, it's legal.

First time I fired it, the damn breakdown lever nearly ripped my thumb off.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

This is a nice gun I like it very much. I would like to see a pair of these in my holsters.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm a Sig guy through and through


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

really tell me why


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*joein10asee,*

That's not a gun…

*That is a cannon*!! LOL


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Lance,*

*That looks so small! What kind is it*?
Doesn't look like it would be very accurate… so short!


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

This is one of my favorites.
480 Super Redhawk
I use it for hunting…or for unwelcome guests….....


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Its a Baretta 9mm joe one of my favorites


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

My favorite…


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Being paranoid is a virus.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

*rosebudjim*- I used to call it paranoid, now I realize that I'm just cynical.

As far as separating us from our iron, even Obama knows that is a non-starter. The way it works here in the old US of A, once the clamps start coming down, the populace pushes back. It's still a land governed by the people, for the people, paranoid conspiracy people aside. Even if most are apathetic, when basic rights are infringed, even they get up and vote.

While I agree with the sentiments in this thread, nobody is going to get a look at MY shootin' irons, except for the muzzle, under extremely bad circumstances. Of course, they will be in the commission of a crime at that moment. Present company is obviously excluded.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

@thedude50 - Why? Because opinion! Sigs have an impeccable track record and several of my RPD friends have opted out of the previous Stoeger Cougars, PX4 Storms, and, most recently, Glock 23s (in .45) in favor of a P226. Now that RPD is moving from .40 to .45, they're all very interested in the new P227 that should be hitting shelves soon.

I, personally, would have opted for the P227 if I didn't already have a fantastic P229R with TFOs


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

paranoid = exhibiting or characterized by extreme and irrational fear.

If ya never had any scumbags that need persuasion, you are lucky! I have had too darned many ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Of course, our county police are about as worthless as you know what on a boar hog.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

*joein10asee*, I believe the removal of the stock may be a violation of federal law even though the barrels is legal length. I know it would be a violation if it were a rifle and it is a violation to add a butt stock to a handgun. Thompson Center has to have 2 separate system for their modular firearms because of that law.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks like a shot from "Tremors "


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Les Baer .45 for personal defense. S&W 500 for bear country.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

nwbusa, Do you use solids in bear country in the 500?


----------



## republic (Jan 12, 2013)

I like guns too dude.


----------



## rejo55 (Apr 5, 2012)

You can probably tell where I stand on this by looking at my avatar. That's the only one I'll post, though, pre-zackly like AtomJack.
Y'all have a good'un
Joe


----------



## republic (Jan 12, 2013)

Dude is that relly your pile of guns are you just kidding.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

No that is a dream thus the hand guns of your dreams the ones you would like to Own I am about to buy a few new guns I think because of stretch one will be a P227 nothing wrong with having several different types of ammo. right now i mostly own sniper rifles and a couple of shotguns and 3 handguns.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I like 'em all!
Just some more than others.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Kimber 1911, .45 acp, tuned and enhanced compliments of Cylinder & Slde-primarily because John Browning was a genius that I've grown to appreciate more and more the older I get. Next would be my .458 SOCOM.


----------



## republic (Jan 12, 2013)

Dude you are like me, maybe me come to Clovis and shoot with you.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

that would be quite a trip


----------



## republic (Jan 12, 2013)

I live in Cali sence 1995.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

really thats not whats on your home page I am sorry i only shoot with close friends those in my inner circle those i trust with my life.


----------



## republic (Jan 12, 2013)

Dude,homepage that is were im from.


----------



## Whitewalls (Dec 30, 2012)

Like my HK USP Compact in 40. Had a Glock and it shot nice, but wasnt comfortable with one in the chamber.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I'm kind of partial to Wild Bill Hancock's favorite; Colt 1851 Navy or one with a Richardson cartridge conversion.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

TopamaxSurvivor… BAck when I did that I called every Federal bureau I could. I explained exactly what I was doing and they all said I could cut the stock down to a handle. There was size minimums for the barrell AND as well for the handle. Each piece exceeds the min by 1/4" and that made it 1/2" overall longer than required.

(Back then I had several friends in the Treasury Dept (Secret Service) and they gave me 3 or 4 phone numbers to call and ask.)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

You should be safe then. Wonder why TC has to have the 2 systems for rifle and handgun interchangable barrels if you can cut a shotgun down like that? Probably just another mixed up bunch of regs that don't really make any sense ;-)


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

I see that the virus has caught on.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

This my all time favorite. Notice the action.


----------



## xwingace (Apr 25, 2011)

Colt .45 1911 commander model in brushed stainless. Real smooth, accurate shooter and very pretty.

My second favorite would be my Ruger .22 target, that thing is a blast to shoot. To break down and clean, not so much. I think the Ruger guys started out making puzzle boxes.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

*I think the Ruger guys started out making puzzle boxes.*

;-)) ;-)) Puzzle boxes are simple compared to a Ruger 22!


----------



## isetegija (Oct 11, 2008)

I personally do not like guns , never had one and I hope never do need on ( I live in very peaceful little town in Estonia ).
But I like this one made by Michael Jean Cooper called " Fetish ".

*Warning!* This link opens material meant for *adults* only and can be offensive even for some adults.
" Fetish " by Michael Jean Cooper


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Taurus Magnum, stainless steel. One shot shopping….


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I keep a gun or guns(For unwelcome guests) that seems to be a common thread used in America when talking about gun control I.E I need to have one for protection against , rapists, robbers, etc.
MY question is how many of you personally and I am not speaking about friends neighbours etc just how many of you have used a gun against robbers and won them over or shot them or better still saved you opr your family from iminent danger.
NOw remember just your own personal experiences only.I figure this is so often used as an argument that people start to believe it it will be interesting to hear of your replies let's set the ball rolling.Alistair


----------



## Whitewalls (Dec 30, 2012)

Most of my guns are for hunting, but they would benefit me in a certain type of situation that you have mentioned.

As for the Ruger .22, I got one over the holidays. I disassembled it and it took me 30 min to read the directions to figure out how the dang thing goes back together. lol I agree I think a puzzle box is easier to figure out.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Couple of street "toughs" tried to start something while I was in my car. Reached under the seat, pulled out an 18?? Navy Colt. Black powder revolver, mind you. Held it up and through the Driver's window. Didn't say a word, just SLOWLY lowered the BIG ( .454 cal.) barrel until it was level to theirs eyes. Everything turned blurry, as four "tough Guys" dove back into their car and left the area. Good thing too, I would have had to go "BANG<bang>


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Alistar I had a bugler a couple of years ago. I heard a noise downstairs it was 3am I grabbed my gun and met him at the entertainment center he was trying to disconnect the tv and dvd player. I told him to freeze then had the wife bring my hand cuffs down from my utility belt and I told him to get down on the ground i CUFFED HIM AND CALLED 911 he was on his third strike I followed up on this by going to court he is now in prison for life well maybe as California just repealed its 3 strikes law foolish people.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

If they had not run off, what would you have done ,seriously ?And think about it if they were armed you might not be here to talk of it That's my problem with guns one minute your here and then within a millisecond a whole life ruined. Also you didn't say what they did to caUSE you to pull a gun on them was it really justified? Alistair


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Now Please understand me as a man of 61 who has never ever seen a gun apart from in the USA I am not saying your wrong to have them just asking re the necessity.If I lived in America maybe I would have one myself but we don't have them here and I am asking why you guys feel the need to have them after all we get burgled here too.I just would like to know what is the difference between us that's all.NO REPEAT NO CRITICIsm INTENDED AT ALL.
Alistair


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

alistar they came into my home with out knocking. I have every right to have my gun and if he would have made a move for a gun which he had he would be dead now. I have killed in combat so it would not bother me to blow away a robber in my own home.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

oh and he did not run off please read my first reply again however this is off topic i want to keep this thread about hardware and not gun policy


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Oldest one was about…16. Seems they didn't like either the type of car i was driving, or that I was driving through their "Turf" . Had the family in the car with me. They start by words and such, one had a baseball bat. Apparently they didn't think that a ballbat was a winner in a gun fight. Didn't think they liked a "Dirty Harry" being pointed at them.

If nothing else, I could have turned it around, and "Buffaloed them" with either the barrel, or the grip. It would have left a lasting impression on them. Impression? Skull fractures usually do that.

Unloaded in that the caps weren't installed. Would have taken…..10 seconds to place a cap.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

BUt dude I am asking you who is an intelligent man isn't there inherintely a risk of getting yourself or wife or children killed also in other words is it worth it taking that risk? I am not questioning your rights just the wisdom of escalating a situation without the luxury of time to pause and consider thats my problem with this.Alistair


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

the choice was made when he broke into my home. what do you want me to do let him come in and kill my family he had a gun i just caught him when he was busy robbing. I think it is an American thing Alistar and you wont be able to understand we hold dear to our right to protect ourselves from those who wish to take our things.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks like this thread will get dumped also…


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey I am all for gun control !

2 1/2 " center mass ,25 yard's, hand gun, 
2" long gun 100 yards,


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I appreciate what your saying DUDE and I must admit I think it is a difference between our nations. I will never be able to grasp what you mean, it is simply not in my psyche to think like this. 
After all as I said we too have burglars but the difference is they don't come into our homes with guns.
I think thats why I cannot fully understand it from your perspective it really does not happen here or if it did it would be very,very, unusual .Burglars don't usually come in when people are at home actually on the whole.
I simply have no experience of this awful concept and yes if someone came into my house with a gun and I had a gun I would be prepared to use it yes sir I would definitely,if I thought for a second he was prepared to use it on any of us.In his case he's in many ways the victim of his own choosing.It is may too difficult to ask you to understand that her burglars don't come to our houses with guns it just doesnt happen at all.Alistair


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sign in a front window: "House is protected by a USAF Drone"


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

If you can't afford a gun or drone then there are other options:


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Now That's a COOL gun*!
I hope it gets bypassed from the upcoming action law! * LOL*

.

*Hang On...*


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Joe, if they leave my rubber band gun and nail guns alone I will be happy. BTW, did you know that the government is monitoring this site and those that claim to have guns will be the first to be raided? Personally I don't have any. Did you hear that?


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Whew… good thing I only listed a couple of handguns of my "dreams", not any I actually own… cough…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

THEY ALREADY KNOW WHERE THEY ARE! Friend of mine proved they were running illegal registration system of some kind back in the 70s. If you can't trust the cops and gov't, who can you trust?


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

It was back about 1980, around 2am, and we are awakened by the very loud noise of someone pounding (with their closed fist) on our door. I grab my 357 and go to the door, Try to look out the window but he was pressed up against the door POUNDING ON IT WITH HIS FIST! It was too dark to see much detail and unfortunately my porch light had burned out about 2 weeks before.

I hollered at the door "WHO'S THERE?"

No answer… just more pounding.

So I holler again "WHO'S THERE?"

No answer again.

I very slowly and as queitly as possible unlock the dead bolt. I hold my 357 (pointing it at the ceiling) and 
I grab the door latch and shove the door open as hard as I could. (This was an old house that the front door opened OUT.)

I dont know who was more startled… me or the *POLICE OFFICER* who is now reeling backwards from when the door hit him!

Soon as he sees my gun he says "Police. Would you mind pointing that thing away." (I'm still pointing it at the ceiling) so I say "Why the HELL didnt you answer me when I asked who it was?"

He says "I didnt hear you sir. Now please put that gun down."

Now I'm mad as hell! And my response "If you had quit POUNDING on my door for 2 seconds you would have heard me! You scared the ******************** out of me and my family. Now what do you want?"

Turns out they were trying to get in touch with our next door neighbor. Her son had been in a bad car accident and there was no response at her house.

She had only moved in a week or two earlier and we didnt know her name or much about her other than she was a nurse.

The next morning I went to the police station and lodged a complaint about the officer's "METHOD". I never heard any thing else about him.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Joein, I don't know where you are on the list of how to make my police department my friends but it can't be very close to the top…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I've known a few "Town Cops" whom I usually refer to as either "Roscoe P. ..." or Deputy Ennis. There was one whom I would call "Barn" ( He actually liked it, thinking as he was big as a barn) and meaning…Barney Fife!

Was a time, IF you wanted some good weed, you had to buy it off the Deputies in the County. They charged a little more, but who would complain?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Speaking of weed, anyone here from WA or CO?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Yeah, want to start a farm? ;-))


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Topa, The little I've read seems there are a lot starting farms. I'm going to cross the river next time I visit my mom…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

When people start smoking weed in bars instead of drinking the numbers of fights, knifings and shootings will be reduced dramatically.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

They have a year for the liquor board to make the rules. I'll bet it will be a real PIA to grow weeds ;-)) Better to let them grow naturally.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Speaking of Burmese pythons, is anyone from Florida that owns a gun going to be hunting soon?


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I hear they pay a bounty for thos snakes they wi;ll destroy the glades people should hunt them in packs to wipe them out


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

All these people want to kill snakes.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

SCOTSMAN: Trying to talk / argue with some people, who have been attacked by a virus, is like trying to stomp meadow muffins to dust.


----------



## republic (Jan 12, 2013)

Love to go smoke weed and shoot snakes baby! gonja all day baby. dude u go to florida and shoot snakes and smoke gonja with me. we save the glades baby


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*DKV,*

Didn't you know that they're monitoring The Internet and Emails?

Yes, they are collecting data like you wouldn't believe… (and probably don't)
( that's old news )


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Joe, are they reading these or just scanning for key words…like gun?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

They are saving all of the data so they can Search for what they want…
... a huge complex in Utah… or some out of the way place… HUGE!
... (old news)


----------



## TheCook (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh no! there's a complex somewhere… or maybe somewhere else…


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

the nsa cia and fbi all monitor the Internet mostly Muslim think tank sites. However the patriot act gives them a very wide brush to monitor everything so like if you were to say something like you have plans to assassinate the president they would be all in your business. They would revoke your green card and deport you faster than you could say naturalized citizen. so yes they monitor the Internet with the best computers in the world they are so fast they can monitor things within seconds of them being posted. DKV they have a algorithm of key words and other factors that keep America safe. They can access any camera in the grid as well so dont kid yourself Big Brother is watching and this is the kind of crap they spend our tax dollars on. I would rather they stopped flying drones all over the USA and spent more time securing our boarders. However this is way off the topic of this thread so please take this some where else and simply post pictures of nice hand guns on the thread


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Do they know I posted this?


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Sure glad I watch NCIS and CSI, so I can keep up with all this.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

At one time, I did have a real nice rifle. Lower reciever was a stock M16A1, it had an older wider buttstock ( the kind with the clening kit compartment inside) that fit my shoulder alot better the that narrow Matel thing did, Barrel and handguards off of a M16A2. I could grip the stock a lot better. Sights were stock, no biggie. Could hit 18 out of 18 Bullseyes @ 300 meters, from the standing position. Every time! It settled into the right spot each time i brought it up to shoot.

Had? When I tranferred to another unit, rifle had to stay behind. Arms Room Sargent made his own "issued" rifle.

Funny vid out there somewhere. From the movie Full Metal Jacket: It seem that SDI Hartman was giving a training lesson as a song one night. "This is my Rifle, this my Gun. This is for fighting, this is for fun." Not a long clip…


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

every real Marine has walked that walk and sang that song just like the movie they do brain wash you in the suck and they do make Men out of Boys.


----------



## republic (Jan 12, 2013)

So then you need to go to the marines dude. that will be many helpful to you baby !


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

In the Army, it wasn't sung, and danced to. It was done from the "Front Leaning Rest" position of attention. usually with about 25 reps.

IF I need to really reach out and "slap" someone, an 8" HE Time round does the trick. Set it for "Graze", that is, it will go "BOOM!" about 30 feet ovetheir heads. 254 pounds of HE, doesn't leave much on the ground, just a blackened smear.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

BANDIT! Be very careful they are listening.

Joe, are they listening to all us or just bad us?


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm not sayng who but I think woodcompass is back in disguise.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Jimc, who is woodcompass? And who is republic? Very funny guy.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Joe, I noticed you still have me blocked. If you unblock me you will notice a respectful care for your thoughts and postings. Who knows…I may be right.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

He got banned a couple years ago from arguing and threatening a lot of the folks.
He probably wasn't here more than a couple weeks.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Jimc, the only new people I've seen lately are sawsucker and republic. Am I warm?


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm not going there DKV. No flame wars from me.
I even unblocked everyone.
It's a new year.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

I was just bringing back old memories to all the LJ's who had a run-in with him.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Guns vs guns. Catholic vs Protestant. Sunni vs Shiite. When will it end? Aren't we all brothers…just with different ideas? Why pick up a gun because someone has a conflicting thought? Why can't Catholics and Sunnis and Protestants and Shiites all live in peace just like in the garden of eden? Why are we evil to our fellow man? Remember, someone famous once said "we are created equal". Since all mankind is equal aren't all religions equal? I think it's time we just "hug it out" and be done with the unkindness. What say you all?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Send me a PM. You're driving me crazy trying to figure it out. Please?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I noticed the unblock, Jimc. You'll never regret the kind gesture. Now, if all mankind could unblock each other we'd soon be there. Peace on earth, goodwill to all.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Hey!*

*Let's STOP all the bickering and just simply SOLVE this whole gun problem...*

*Just like THAT… DONE!*


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Joe, now you and I are on the same page. Press on… I love it. What else can we do? Sing songs? Sunday after services tea and cookies? Come on guys. Let's end the violence. Let's approach this differently. Instead of buying guns and killing people how about if we buy people and kill guns. Does that make sense? Probably as much as the former…


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

DKV Please stop this thread is not for your politics it is for people to show off guns they would like to own take your anti gun self to your own thread and stay off this unless you have nice gun photos you want to share and please no more toys.


----------



## republic (Jan 12, 2013)

no wood compass here, the one an only republic baby! say yea, oh yea! Joe quit scarin Sam baby! Stop the links, links are for dinks baby!


----------



## republic (Jan 12, 2013)

dude your bringin me down baby! no uptight…be right baby!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Dude, I don't understand. If this is the guns of your dreams thread and the guns of my dreams are nail guns and toy guns then why can't I show them? Are you discriminating against me? Have I ever kicked you off any of my threads? No, I haven't. Do you know why? Because I appreciate everyone's opinion even if I disagree. If there are rules to your thread then you should post them upfront. Just tell me my types of guns are not acceptable on "your types of guns" thread. I don't understand that but what the heck. There's a lot in this world I don't understand. Why do we insist on trying to control every persons thoughts and opinions…likes and dislikes?


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I dont want to control you your guns are not what i am looking for in this thread i am looking for firer power please respect my wishes and stop spaming the thread with toys and politics.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Dude, seven hours without a peep from anyone. Want me to get it going again even though you kicked me off?


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey Republic
Nobody will say it, so I will.
Get help my friend. Sounds and looks like you're doing the Doobie day and night.
You won't last long here.
Find a forum for wacko's on AOL or Yahoo.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Yell louder jimc. That'll make him go away for sure.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

*Hey Republic
Nobody will say it, so I will.
Get help my friend. Sounds and looks like you're doing the Doobie day and night.
You won't last long here.
Find a forum for wacko's on AOL or Yahoo.*

Hows that DKV?


----------



## republic (Jan 12, 2013)

Jimc, just having fun baby. How about you not addressing me in that manner. got it


----------



## bonobo (Oct 8, 2012)

Yikes!

I'll just back out of here slowly. You fellas can go back to showin' each other your "tools".


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Relax Jim, republic is just a creation of another LJ member here who created the profile specifically to annoy.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

It worked, I am annoyed out of here!


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

I was expecting more pictures .


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Republic, or whomever you are - GO FOR IT !


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Republic, you add humor to my day. Thanks,


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

*edit,,, point taken Mike

I'm still a bit new here and finding my way


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*Don't feed the Trolls and their 'Alter-Egos'*


----------

